# Sat nav for Ireland



## Freddie (14 Dec 2006)

Can anyone recommend(that they're currently using) a sat nav for use in Ireland. Its going to be a Christmas present.


----------



## Satanta (14 Dec 2006)

The general opinion is any system is only as good as the maps it's based on. Garmin seem to come out top for Ireland from most users.

The actual hardware will have some differences (some give street names, some don't etc.) but having the best maps is definatly the key. 
(Don't have one to give a personal suggestion of, but a few previous threads on Sat Nav's on AAM [specific to Ireland] and lots of discussion in general online)


----------



## Eurofan (14 Dec 2006)

Anything with Navteq maps will be fine for Ireland. They finally completed 'full'(ish bearing in my our on-going infrastructure work) earlier this year.


----------



## ACA (14 Dec 2006)

hubby bought me a Tom tom One, had to pay an extra €47 for the irish maps but feel it was well worth the cash. Heard good things about Garmin too - what swayed us towards tom tom was the free updates.


----------



## tallpaul (15 Dec 2006)

For those interested, there is plenty of discussion on the pros and cons of different Sat Navs and their software over on boards.ie


----------

